# What To Look Out For In Buying A Altima?



## toicy4ya (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm considering purchasing a automatic 6 cylinder Altima, possibly 04 or 05. Is there anything I should look out for? Are there any defects on this model car? Is it true that the trainy goes in less that 80k in normal driving. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm really looking forward to purchasing one and becoming an active member in your forum.

Thanks


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, there's a lot of stuff to look for.
I would try and get a '05-'06 because the trans is a 5 spd. auto.
You'll get a lot better gas mileage with that over a 4 spd. auto.

Tires, brakes, shocks, leaks underneath the car, exhaust, steering (does it pull left or right?), trans shifting without hesitations or slippage.

And of course, the mileage and general condition of the interior and the exterior of the car.
Any previous maintenance and owner history along with Manufacturer's warranty status is good to find out too. 

Maybe others will add to this, but I don't know of any problems that cause the trans. to give out at 80k.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## toicy4ya (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanx for the response. What i was referring to was, is there any known defects with this model car that i should be aware of?


----------



## kris2487 (Jun 21, 2008)

i like my 04 altima 3.5 se a lot. the bose is primarily why i bought mine. interior is very nice. great suspension. my friend has an 05 3.5 sl. she had to had the bearings done at about 60k mi. the dealer said it was common on altimas, but i havent had such an issue. the tires are more expensive than usual i believe because of the 17in size. otherwise i have had no real issues. i have 95k miles on it right now.


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya, like kris said, wheel bearings seem to go for a lot of people.

Brake rotors warping.

Shimmy/shake/vibration on steering wheel and pedals at higher speeds (60
MPH) . Found this on mine, turned out to be the tires cupping.

When really cold, brakes would not work, turns out to be a vacuum hose for the brakes.

O2 sensor, cam / crank position sensors

I'd say there isn't anything major to worry about on these cars.

As long as it runs smooth, shifts good, steers good and stops smooth, it's probably an okay car to purchase.

I've had mine for almost a year and a half and I'm very pleased with the car. It's my first Japanese car and I'd say there's definately a step up in quality from the GM's and dodges I've had over the years.


----------

